# Vlietlanden/Medemblik 11/2007



## Speed (11. November 2007)

Hallo Leute

Noch vier Tage, dann ist es so weit. Wir werden nach Nordholland fahren, um in den Poldern den Hechten nachzustellen.
War bereits im September dort, aber es war wohl noch ein bißchen früh. Außer einem Hecht, einem Stör!!! und zwei Karpfen ging nicht viel.
Haben uns in Vlietlanden ein Haus gemietet und wollen zwei Tage Schleppfischen und einen Tag zu Fuß die Kanäle abfischen.
Hat einer noch ein paar Tips, die ich mitnehmen kann?
Werde dafür später von der Reise berichten und kann dann vielleicht ein paar gute Tips mitbringen


----------



## Ulli3D (11. November 2007)

*AW: Vlietlanden/Medemblik 11/2007*

Bin gerade zurück aus den Poldern von Medemblick. Nimm auf alle Fälle zum Schleppen Rapala Super Shad Rap in verschiedenen Farben, Rapala Sliver und Rapala Jointed mit. Trotz des sehr klaren Wassers auf jeden Fall auch in der Farbe RedHead, der Reklame SSR von Vlietlanden fängt sehr gut. 

Letzte Woche gab es beim Schleppen noch reichlich Probleme mit Blättern und Schilfresten im Wasser. Die schwebten in allen Tiefen und stellenweise, wir waren mit ein paar Tage zu viert im Boot, waren alle vier Ruten aus dem Wasser, um die Blätter von Tauchschaufeln und Drillingen zu entfernen.

Wir hatten bei 11 Bootstagen nur 26 Hechte, allerdings war auch jeden Tag anderer Luftdruck, der größte Hecht hatte stolze 98 cm.

Die letzten 4 Tage war an ein Rausfahren nicht zu denken, zu stürmisch. Selbst Spinnen oder Jerken vom Ufer aus war schwierig, da selbst 80 g Köder verweht wurden und es riesige Schnurbögen gab. 

Ich denke, nächste Woche sollte es sich wieder beruhigen.

Auf jeden Fall immer mal eine Runde durch Medemblick und den Hafen machen.


----------



## Speed (11. November 2007)

*AW: Vlietlanden/Medemblik 11/2007*

Das hört sich doch gar nicht so schlecht an.

Vielen Dank für die Infos; da wird mein Händler dann wohl noch ein wenig an mir verdienen)

Die Wettervorhersage klingt gar nicht so schlecht, bis jetzt nur leichter Regen angesagt. Der Sturm sollte sich bis dahin auch gelegt haben.

Hafen steht fest auf der Liste. Haben sogar ein mobilen Fish-Finder an Bord; so sollte nichts schief gehen !?

Wo hattest Du Dein Boot gemietet? Habe zwar in Vlietlanden direkt eins gebucht, aber ich traue dem nicht so ganz. War das letzte Mal nicht mit ihm zufrieden.
Eine Adresse für den Notfall wäre bestimmt hilfreich, denn ohne Boot wird es mit Sicherheit nicht so erfolgreich.

Was hattest Du für eine Gewässerkarte? Habe Bedenken, dass man, will man nicht nur die gleichen Strecken fahren, sich bei Tagesausflügen ganz schön verzetteln kann.


----------



## Ulli3D (11. November 2007)

*AW: Vlietlanden/Medemblik 11/2007*

Ich fahre schon seit Jahren da hin und hab mir dieses Jahr ein eigenes Boot gegönnt. Da bin ich flexibler. Dadurch, dass ich schon seit ein paar Jahren dort die Polder unsicher mache, gibt es wohl kaum einen befahrbaren Graben zwischen Medemblick, A7, Oostwoud, Midwoud, Haunert und Wervershoof, den ich noch nicht ausprobiert habe

An der Rezeption in Vlietlanden gibt es eine Gewässerkarte, die allerdings den Nachteil hat, dass man nicht immer sehen kann, ob der Polder weiter befahrbar ist oder nicht, manchmal sind die Durchlässe zu klein, um mit einem Boot durch zu fahren, manchmal reicht es schon, sich platt zu machen und man kommt durch. Das sind dann in der Regel auch die Wege zu den interessanten Stellen.

Fischfindr? Außer im Hafen kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, was der in den Poldern mit Wassertiefen von ca. 1 m bringen soll.


----------



## Ulli3D (12. November 2007)

*AW: Vlietlanden/Medemblik 11/2007*

Wenn Du noch ein paar Tipps suchst, mein Bericht über die letzten beiden Wochen in Vlietlanden ist Online und hier http://www.ulliswelt.com/dateien/htm/angeln/urlaub2007.html
zu finden. Vielleicht hilft es ja ein wenig weiter.


----------



## Speed (12. November 2007)

*AW: Vlietlanden/Medemblik 11/2007*

Danke Uli-wirklich toll gemacht!!!

Jetzt kann ich bis Donnerstag wieder kein Auge zumachen, weil ich, dank Deines Berichts, heiß bin wie nie.
Wie überbrücke ich die Zeit bis Donnerstag? Lasse ich mich im Angelladen am besten einschließen?

Ein wirklich anregender Bericht mit schönen Fotos.

Bin von Holland nicht viel gewöhnt (war aber erst zwei Mal da), so dass ich nicht enttäuscht werden kann. Kann nur besser werden und auch der Wetterbericht zeigt sich freundlich.

Wie sieht es mit Gummifischen aus? Schon mal probiert?

Von wo reist Du an? Wir brauchen etwa viereinhalb Stunden und kommen aus der Nähe von Frankfurt.

Da ich noch einen zweiten Trip diesen Winter plane, sieht man sich vielleicht auf dem Wasser!?

Ich werde auf jeden Fall berichten

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Speed (13. November 2007)

*AW: Vlietlanden/Medemblik 11/2007*

Noch was vergessen: Habt ihr auch unmittelbar im Schraubenwasser bzw. neben dem Boot gefischt oder habt ihr die Köder an der langen Leine gehalten?

Danke


----------



## Ulli3D (13. November 2007)

*AW: Vlietlanden/Medemblik 11/2007*

Ich hab es wieder bei anderen Anglern gesehen, langsames Schleppen, Low-Action Wobbler und lange Leine brachten keinen Fisch. 

Grundsätzlich die Leine nur so lang, dass der Wobbler so bei 40 - 60 cm Tiefe läuft, möglichst im Schraubenwasser oder direkt daneben und beim Schleppen ruhig mit 4 - 6 km/h (mit GPS kontrollieren) fahren. Ein Hecht schwimmt mit bis zu 40 km/h, wenn er die Beute verfolgt und durch die "hohe" Geschwindigkeit beim Schleppen will der Wobbler tiefer abtauchen, kann aber nicht und macht dadurch ziemlichen "Radau".

Das funktioniert aber nicht mit allen Wobblern. Einfach ausprobieren. Neben den Rapalas laufen auch z. B. die tieflaufenden (DR) Colonel 3D von Balzer ganz gut. Und nimm nicht zu kleine Wobbler. 14 cm sollten es mindestens sein.


----------



## Speed (21. November 2007)

*AW: Vlietlanden/Medemblik 11/2007*

Wie versprochen, will auch ich meinen Erlebnisbericht hier kurz festhalten.

Am 15.11. kamen wir, nach viereinhalb Stunden Autoreise, im Ferienpark Vlietlanden an. Schlüsselübergabe an der Rezeption in gewohnt schneller und freundlicher Art, schnell die Klamotten ins Haus gebracht und ab zum Bootsverleih.
Keiner da, aber das Boot lag bereit am Steg, so dass wir bis zur Dunkelheit noch eineinhalb Stunden fischen fahren konnten.

Wir entschieden uns für eine kleine Runde über die kleine Vliet und einen Teil Medembliks. Geschleppt wurden kleine Wobbler unmittelbar im Schraubenwasser. Aber: Nix mit den Hechten.
Erst auf der Rückfahrt konnten wir in der kleinen Vliet einen 65er dingfest machen.

Nächster Morgen, sobald es hell war, auf zu den kleinen Kanälen, wie es uns empfohlen wurde.
Haben sämtliche Kanäle abgeschleppt, aber bis zum Abend nur zwei kleinere Hechte.

Samstag das gleiche Spiel, aber in die andere Richtung, also über die große Vliet.
Nach Stunden haben wir einen Hot-Spot feunden und konnten zwei gute Hechte (72cm) ergattern. Nebenbei noch zwei Brassen von jeweils 52cm!!! Allerdings wurden diese überschleppt und in der Rückenflosse gehakt.

Entgegen allen Empfehlungen haben wir die Fische zwar im Schraubenwasser gefangen, allerdings beim tiefen Schleppen.

Am Sonntag wollten wir dann die Gräben zu Fuß beangeln. Mit dem Auto ging es in die umliegenden Städte, wo wir nach Augenmaß die Stellen aussuchten.

Innerhalb dieses Tages haben wir dann noch fünf mehr oder weniger gute Hechte erlegen können. Zander aber ließ sich nicht sehen.

Allerdings, was wir teilweise an Nachläufern hatten, war gigantisch. Diese Größenordnung hätte an der Angel bestimmt für Spaß gesorgt.

Alles in allem haben wir zu dritt neun Hechte gefangen. Es war zwar kein Schniepel dabei, aber etwas mehr hätte ich mir schon erwartet. Insesondere, da wir unermüdlich während des Tageslichts probiert hatten.

Dem Bericht von Uli zufolge scheint das aber mittlerweile der normale Durchschnitt zu sein.

Allen, die jetzt noch dort hoch fahren, wünsche ich jedenfalls ein paar mehr Fische.


----------



## Ulli3D (21. November 2007)

*AW: Vlietlanden/Medemblik 11/2007*

Na dann trotzdem Petri zu den Hechten. Irgendwie scheint es auch wetter-/ luftdruckabhängig zu sein. Anders kann ich es mir nicht erklären, dass wir nur an einem Tag gut gefangen haben.

So wenig Hechte sind nicht normal für diese Gewässer.

Toll auch, dass ihr im Kleinen Vliet einen Hecht verhaften konntet. Weder da noch im Großen Vliet haben wir bisher jemals einen Hecht überreden können.


----------



## Speed (22. November 2007)

*AW: Vlietlanden/Medemblik 11/2007*

Hallo Ulli.

Ja, wir waren auch etwas überrascht. Die Badewanne ist normalerweise leer. Hat sich vermutlich verschwommen.

Ein Mitreisender fährt Samstag in das Gebiet nach Breukelen, glaube das heißt irgemdwie mit Plaasen.

Sieht bei Google Map interessant aus. Vor allem die Seen, mit ihren fächerförming angeordneten Halbinseln. Er verspricht sich einiges davon. Insbesondere ist es fahrtechnisch schneller erreichbar,da es unterhalb Amsterdams liegt und so viel Zeit spart.

Wenn er erfolgreich ist, bringt er Kartenmaterial mit und ich überlege, ob ich auch noch Mal für zwei-drei Tage hochflitze.
Vielleicht kann man ein paar Leute aus dem Forum/Dich begeistern!?

Kennst Du das Gebiet und warst schon mal da?

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Ulli3D (22. November 2007)

*AW: Vlietlanden/Medemblik 11/2007*

Das Gebiet kenne ich noch nicht, hört sich interessant an. Warten wir mal ab, was Dein Bekannter für Erfahrungen macht.


----------



## mokki (27. November 2007)

*AW: Vlietlanden/Medemblik 11/2007*

Hallo.

Kommt man von eurer Unterkunft (Vlietlanden) auch gut aufs Ijsselmeer raus? Habt Ihr es dort schon auf Zander probiert??
 Wie lang fährt man da wohl ca.?


----------



## Speed (27. November 2007)

*AW: Vlietlanden/Medemblik 11/2007*

Das kann ich Dir leider nicht sagen. Aufgrund des kleinen Bootes haben wir das noch nicht versucht.
Müßte aber gehen, denn in den Hafen sind wir gekommen, und von dort aus geht es nur noch durch die Schleuse.

Geangelt haben wir dort aber noch nicht.
Vielleicht weiß Ulli mehr!?

Thomas


----------



## krauthi (27. November 2007)

*AW: Vlietlanden/Medemblik 11/2007*

ein kleiner tip !
schau mal auf google earth    da siehst du genau wie du fahren muss  um  aufs  große wasser zu kommen 
aber würde ich nicht machen  da die polder  in und um medemblik  ausreichen um seinen fisch zu fangen
 und zander sind genügend im hafen zu fangen 



gruß krauthi


----------



## saschuh (27. November 2007)

*AW: Vlietlanden/Medemblik 11/2007*



> Ein Mitreisender fährt Samstag in das Gebiet nach Breukelen, glaube das heißt irgemdwie mit Plaasen.
> 
> Sieht bei Google Map interessant aus. Vor allem die Seen, mit ihren fächerförming angeordneten Halbinseln. Er verspricht sich einiges davon. Insbesondere ist es fahrtechnisch schneller erreichbar,da es unterhalb Amsterdams liegt und so viel Zeit spart



Hallo ,

kann es sein , dass es sich bei dem beschriebenen Gewässer um die Vinkeveen-Plassen oder den Loosdrechte-Plassen handelt ?

Gruß aus Krefeld ,

Sascha .


----------



## mokki (28. November 2007)

*AW: Vlietlanden/Medemblik 11/2007*



krauthi schrieb:


> ein kleiner tip !
> schau mal auf google earth da siehst du genau wie du fahren muss um aufs große wasser zu kommen
> aber würde ich nicht machen da die polder in und um medemblik ausreichen um seinen fisch zu fangen
> und zander sind genügend im hafen zu fangen
> ...


 
In welchem Hafen? In dem von Lemmer??
So wie es jetzt ausschaut, werden wir in Lemmer direkt am Wasser wohnen, von dort kommt recht gut überall hin, oder?


----------



## Speed (29. November 2007)

*AW: Vlietlanden/Medemblik 11/2007*

So, hier, wie versprochen einen kleinen Zwischenbericht.

Habe gerade mit meinem Bekannten telefoniert. In zwei Tagen 14 Hechte, wovon der größte gigantische 111cm hatte. Das Gebiet dort soll top sein.
Reizt Dich das, Ulli?
Werde mal in meinem Kalender nachsehen, ob irgendwo noch eine 3-Tages-Lücke ist, dann fahr ich da auch hoch.

Sobald ich näheres weiß, stelle ich es hier ein


----------



## Speed (29. November 2007)

*@ saschuh*

Genau. 
Konnte mir den Namen nicht merken.
Kennst Du die Gewässer? Bist Du auch (s.o.) der Meinung, ich sollte da mal hin?


----------



## Ulli3D (29. November 2007)

*AW: Vlietlanden/Medemblik 11/2007*

Das hört sich ja sehr gut an. Leider bekomme ich dieses Jahr das nicht mehr geregelt, da ich auch noch mit dem Abschuss von weiblichem Rehwild beschäftigt bin


----------



## saschuh (29. November 2007)

*AW: Vlietlanden/Medemblik 11/2007*

Hi Speed und alle anderen ,

wir sind bis zu 6 - 7 mal pro Jahr an den Vinkeveen-Plassen .
Seit dort auch das Entnahmeverbot für Hechte gilt , wird es immer besser dort . Anfang bis Mitte der 90er waren die Plassen total überfischt . Große Hechte muß man sich aber auch hier erarbeiten . Es lohnt sich aber bestimmt mal ein Wochenende dort zu verbringen . 

Die Loosdrechte-Plassen wollen wir auch schon seit ein paar Jahren beangeln , aber das hat bis jetzt leider noch nicht geklappt . 
Wir sind ein paar mal mit dem Auto von Vinkeveen rübergefahren und haben uns die Seen mal angeschaut . Es sieht aufjedenfall sehr vielversprechend aus . Ich hoffe nächstes Jahr bringen wir auch dort unser Boot mal zu Wasser .


Gruß aus Krefeld ,

Sascha .


----------



## krauthis7 (30. November 2007)

*AW: Vlietlanden/Medemblik 11/2007*

hier mal ein paar bilder :

http://www.krauthis7.de/html/vlietlanden.html

http://www.krauthis7.de/html/vlietlanden2.html

viel spass


----------

